# Heres pics of the 58 pounder!!



## BIGHORN26 (Apr 21, 2009)

Finally got them loaded!!


----------



## Hard Core (Apr 21, 2009)

Good grassie for sure. Congrats


----------



## t.walls93 (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 22, 2009)

man that gets me fired up !!! great fish !!!


----------



## Jhunt (Apr 22, 2009)

I hear those grass carp are really good eating.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Big rascal, congrats!


----------



## RBoleman (Apr 22, 2009)

Jhunt said:


> I hear those grass carp are really good eating.



yep   thats what I hear


monster for sure


----------



## JR (Apr 22, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> Big rascal, congrats!



Yep


----------



## GAX (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice Grassie... Did you get it weighed on certified scales? It might be a BAA Record...


----------



## GAX (Apr 23, 2009)

Nevermind, Just saw your post on BFC...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 23, 2009)

Whoa, that's a whopper.  Congrats on a good 'un!


----------

